# Problems using freebsd-update



## alteriks (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi, I tried using freebsd-update to upgrade my base system from 8.1-STABLE-201010 to 8.2-BETA1, but after upgrade I'm still getting old system version.


```
[~] #  uname -a
FreeBSD altstation 8.1-STABLE-201010 FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE-201010 #0: Thu Oct  7 14:31:48 UTC 2010     
root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I tried using http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2010-December/060541.html so I did:


```
#  freebsd-update upgrade --debug -r 8.2-BETA1 
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.1-STABLE-201010 from update2.FreeBSD.org... 
fetch: http://update2.FreeBSD.org/8.1-STABLE-201010/amd64/latest.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.1-STABLE-201010 from update3.FreeBSD.org... 
fetch: http://update3.FreeBSD.org/8.1-STABLE-201010/amd64/latest.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.1-STABLE-201010 from update5.FreeBSD.org... 
fetch: http://update5.FreeBSD.org/8.1-STABLE-201010/amd64/latest.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.1-STABLE-201010 from update4.FreeBSD.org... 
fetch: http://update4.FreeBSD.org/8.1-STABLE-201010/amd64/latest.ssl: Not Found
failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

I don't know why it looks for 8.1-STABLE-201010 if I specified 8.2-BETA1, so I had to cheat:


```
[~] #  export UNAME_r=8.1-RELEASE
```

After that upgrade went fine. I rebooted twice but I my machine still identifies as 8.1-STABLE-201010. Can anybody give me any pointers how to resolve my situation?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2010)

> The freebsd-update(8) utility supports binary upgrades of i386 and amd64 systems running *earlier FreeBSD releases*. Systems running 8.0-RELEASE or 8.1-RELEASE can upgrade as follows:



You cannot use freebsd-update on a -STABLE version. Use csup(1) and do a source update.


----------

